# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصة عجيبه لغيرة إمرأه

## ريم الغامدي

غيرة المرأة على لسان البنت اللي شافت الموقفتقول : وأنا أصلي بالحرم الأ بذيك الحرمة الكبيرة بالسن اللي تصلي وتبكي 
تصلي وتبكي وتدعي وتبكي 
أنا استغربت منها وقلت أكيد لها سالفه وكان كل مابين فتره وفتره يجيها ولد شاب يكلمها ويروح ويشوف وش تبي
أنا أخذني الفضول بصراحه وجلست بجنبها وسألتها ليش تبكين عسى ما شر
قالت لي ما في شي , أنا أصريت وسألتها مره ثانيه.. سكتت شوي بعدين قالت والله من العذاب اللي فيني 

ليش؟ وش السالفه؟؟!!
قالت لي أقولك قصتي وبعدين احكمي
كنت متزوجه من زوج ونعم الأزواج يحبني ويحترمني ويعزني

بس كان فيني عيب إني ما أجيب عيال وأنا حاولت بس الله مارزقني فشرت عليه انه يتزوج ثانيه وهو مارضي في البدايه بس أنا قعدت احن واحن الين وافق
فبحث له عن الزوجة وخطبتها له وتم الزواج بس بعد ما تزوجها شبت نار الغيرة بقلبي لأنه اخذ يميل لها و فتره بسيطه ألا وزوجته حامل زادت غيرتي

المهم جابت له ولد الزوج استأنس وفرح وقعدت أنا أفكر بنفسي كيف أنا اللي شرت عليهفي يوم جاني زوجي وقال لي بسافر مع مرتي الثانية وبنخلي الولد عندك
ووافقت طبعا لأنه ما في احد يمسك الولد غيري

سافروا وخلو الولد عندي وكان الوقت شتاء وكنت شابة الجمر
والولد عمره تقريبا سنه وكم شهر وهو يلعب قدامي 

وأنا بقلبي نار تشتعل مثل الجمر وشلون يأخذها ويسافر ولا... !! ويخلي الولد عندي ومن هالكلام وفجاءه الأ الولد يمد يده بيلعب بالجمر ومن ناري وغيرتي مسكت يدينه وحطيتها أكثر بالجمر اليين ذابت يده وهنا شلتها بعدها مايحتاج أقولك اشلون صارت يد الولد

وكذا حسيت أن ناري طفت اشوي نمنا ذيك الليله الأ ويجينا خبر وفاة زوجي مع زوجته وهم في طريق العوده بحادث

وظليت بروحي عايشه مالي احد غير ربي ومن ثم الولد اللي تشوفينه وصار أكثر من ولدي واعز ويدور راحتي ويرعاني ومالي ظل غيره
هو اللي يشوف طلباتي وطلبات البيت ومو مقصر معاي بشي

بس أنا كل ماشفت يده يتقطع قلبي على اللي سويته فيه وهو يناديني يمه بس إلى الآن ماقلت له إني أنا اللي شوهت يده

ولازلت أعاني من العذاب وتأنيب الضمير وادعي ربي يغفر لي ذنبي

سبحان الله وشلون حكمة ربك انه صار خير لي .. لولا ها لولد كان أنا حالتي حاله 

ويرد يجيها الولد وهو مخبي يده ويحب راسها ويسألهاهــــــــــــــ  ـا يا الغالية نروح الحين ..
قال تعالى..(وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم)

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا عجيب أمرها!!!
(وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم)
أشكرك أختي الكريمه

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> فعلا عجيب أمرها!!!
> (وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم)
> 
> أشكرك أختي الكريمه


 
شــــــــــــــ  ـــــــكراً لكي أختي (قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه) الغاليه على مرورك العطر الرائع وإبداعك الموجود في المنتدىفجــــــــــزاك الله ألف خــــــــــــــ  ـير...محبتك / ريم الغامدي

----------


## هناء اوزهور

سلام ٌ من فؤادي سلامُ ،‘، الشوق والحُب الدفينِ 
سلامٌ كُلما صدحت طيورٌ ،‘، و ما طارت على مر السنينِ
أننسى حُبكم كلا وربي ،‘، فإن الحُبَّ في الله المتين ِ
سكبتُ الدمع من عيني عليكم ،‘، وبح الصوت من همٍ مشينِ

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

سبحاااااااااااا  اان الله ...غفر الله لنا ولها 
اقشعر بدني واغرورقت عيناي بالدمع.. فقط مجرد أني تصورة حسرة وندم تلك الرأة ..حقا مسكينة كان الله في عونها وغفر لنا ولها..
بارك الله فيك أختي على القصة المؤثرة

----------


## ريم الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
شكراً لكم عزيزاتي على مروركم العطر وتفاعلكم الجميل ونسأل المولى أن يغفر لها ولنا جميعاً إنه سميع مجيب ..
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء أخواتي الكريمات ..
تقبلوا شكري وتحياتي لكم ..
محبتكم في الله / ريم الغامدي

----------


## أم سلمي

السلام عليكم حبيبتي ( ريم )
لقد قرات القصة اكثر من مرة وأثرت في جدا وخاصة أننى شديدةالغيرة ولم يرزقني الله بالولد 
فأنا أعذر تلك المرأة .. فيا لنقصان عقولنا كما قال المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وغفر الله لنا ولها ...
أختك 
أم سلمى

----------


## الأمل الراحل

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ..
والله لا عذر لها .. وعمر الغيرة ما صارت مبرر لارتكاب الجرائم البشعة ..
اقرأن هذا الخبر الطازه : 



> هيئة حقوق الانسان لـ( الوئام ) : الزوجة الأولى سكبت مادة الكلوركس في عين رضيعة ضرتها الثانية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الخبر - الوئام - خالد المرشود : 
> ...

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> السلام عليكم حبيبتي ( ريم )
> لقد قرات القصة اكثر من مرة وأثرت في جدا وخاصة أننى شديدةالغيرة ولم يرزقني الله بالولد 
> فأنا أعذر تلك المرأة .. فيا لنقصان عقولنا كما قال المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> وغفر الله لنا ولها ...
> أختك 
> أم سلمى


وعليكم السلام عزيزتي أم سلمى ..
جزاك الله خيراً عى مرورك وتفاعلك الجميل ..
وأسأل الله الذي سجدت له الجباه أن يرزقك بمن يسر عينيك ويسعد مقلتيك ويرضي قلبك .. عزيزتي إلجأي إلى المولى وادعيه وانطرحي على بابه وناجيه بأن يرزقك ..
غاليتي انصحك بنصيحه خالصه لوجهه الكريم أن تقومي في آخر الليل وتصلي وتدعي الله واستمري على ذلك فصدقيني حبيبتي كم مرة تعسرت لي أمور فلجأت إلى المولى فوالله ماهي الأ شهور وفرج الحال وتحسنت الأحوال فادعي الله فوالله ستجدي مايسرك فما هو الأ ابتلاء من الله حتى يختبر إيمانك عزيزتي فأحسني الظن بالله فالله عند حسن ظن عبده به فليظن به ماشاء وثقي بأن الله لن يتركك عزيزتي  ..
قال الله تعالى (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ) سورة غافر آيه 60
وقال تعالى {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  واْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ }البقرة186
وأما الغيره فلا أنكرها فهي موجوده في الجميع ولكن بعقل وليست دافعه لإرتكاب الجرائم فمثل ماخُلقت الغيره في قلوبنا كأمهات لكن خُلق في قلوبنا أعظم من ذلك 
الرحمة .. أين رحمة الأم .. أين القلب الحنون .. كل ذلك يذهب سدى أمام الغيره لا والله لأن الرحمة جُبلنا عليها فهانحن نتألم لحال الكبار فكيف لا نتألم لحال أطفال أبرياء لا يعلمون شيئاُ يريدون الرحمه منا ولا نجازيهم بذلك كلا والله ..
حبيبتي أم سلمى ياراجحة العقل والدين والخلق الرفيع وأختي الغاليه ادعي الله وتأكدي بأن هناك من يدعيلك في ظهر الغيب فنحن لا نعلم أين الخير الله يعلم ..
قال الله تعالى (وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئاً وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ }البقرة216
 تقبلي خالص تحياتي وحبي واحترامي ..
محبتك في الله / ريم الغامدي

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ..
> والله لا عذر لها .. وعمر الغيرة ما صارت مبرر لارتكاب الجرائم البشعة ..
> اقرأن هذا الخبر الطازه :


السلام عليكم عزيزتي الأمل الراحل ..
أشكرك غاليتي على مرورك العطر وتفاعلك الجميل فلقد أشرقت الصفحه لإطلالتك عزيزتي ..
وأشكرك على القصه فوالله مؤلمه أنا لاأدري أين ذهبت الرحمه ..؟
حسبـــــــــــن  ا الله ونعم الوكيل ..
فوالله لقد آلمني كثيراً حالها .. فالدموع لم تتمالكني فقد انهمرت ترثي حال هذه الأمه المسلمه 
يالله من لتلك القلوب الصغيرة البريئه غير الله .. اللهم اهدنا ولاتسلط علينا من لايرحمنا وثبتنا على دينك .. آآآآآآآمين 
جزاك الله خيراً حبيبتي في الله الأمل الراحل ..
تقبلي تحياتي / محبتك في الله / ريم الغامدي

----------


## أم متاب

هذا إبتلاء عظيم أسأل الله لنا ولها الصبروالمغفرة.

----------


## ريم الغامدي

جزاك الله خيراً عزيزتي أم متاب على مرورك الجميل ونسأل الله أن يغفر لها ولنا جميعاً إنه على ذلك قدير..

----------


## الواثقه بربها

جزااااك الله خيرا على الموضوع

----------


## بنت ابوها

قصة محزنة
لعل فيها درسا لمن ابتليت بالغيرة الخاطئة
شكرا خالتي الفاضلة

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> قصة محزنة
> لعل فيها درسا لمن ابتليت بالغيرة الخاطئة
> شكرا خالتي الفاضلة


شكراً لكي عزيزتي على مرورك الجميل وتفاعلك الأجمل ..
تقبلي غاليتي خالص تحياتي ..
محبتك / ريم الغامدي

----------


## الحافظة

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

قلبي تقطع على الولد .. وخنقتني العبرة .. صعب تخيل الألم الشديد الذي كان يقاسيه ويشعر به وبالذات عندما ذكرتي ( حتى ذابت يده ) أي قسوة هذه الله المستعان كيف استطاعت فعل ذلك .. قصة فيها عبر كثيرة جزاك الله خيرا أختي على نقلها .. *

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

الله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
اسأل الله ان يغفر لها ويرحمها لما فعلته 
جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي ريم وبارك فيك

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يسعدك قصة روعة..الله المستعان.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أسأل الله أن طهر قلوبنا ويثبتها على طاعته
بوركتِ أختي ريم

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

الله المستعان
كان الله في عونها
مؤكد لم تفعل ذلك إلا وهي في سكرة الغيره 
الغيرة بلاء عافانا الله وإياكم
غفر الله لها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هو الحكيم العليم سبحانه، غفر الله لنا وإياها نسأل الله العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر لنا ولهما ويقينا شر أنفسنا جميعا .

----------

